# 2023 Oglethorpe County



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2023)

Well, we are into 2023 guys.  Post up.  Happy New Year to all you OC'ers and non OC'ers who check in with us.


----------



## Steven037 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year.  Always my favorite place to check in. Especially when I can’t be there in person.


----------



## Triple C (Jan 1, 2023)

Yep!  Here we go boys. Let’s all do our part to make 2023 our best year yet!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year to all of you.
May 2023 the best year ever for everyone!


----------



## Todd E (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year 
Live Laugh Love
Make new memories outdoors!!!

I don't do greens and black eyed peas. Started the afternoon off with back strap and added shrimp for appetizer. Hit the woods at about 530pm and finally found one at 845pm that wanted to play.


----------



## MYRX (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Year to all of you also. I spent yesterday morning making some new gravity feeders. Plan to supply protein pellets Jan - April this year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 2, 2023)

MYRX said:


> Happy New Year to all of you also. I spent yesterday morning making some new gravity feeders. Plan to supply protein pellets Jan - April this year.


Show us a picture of your gravity feeders, I am thinking of doing some off season feeding myself.  I have several broadcast feeders, but interested in the gravity style.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 2, 2023)

@MYRX .........


----------



## Todd E (Jan 3, 2023)

Trying to protect OC turkeys one night at a time. 

Second night of punching primers in '23. 
All legal hunting methods followed.


----------



## Triple C (Jan 3, 2023)

Nice!!!


----------



## MYRX (Jan 3, 2023)

Be glad to show pictures of the gravity feeders as soon as I finish and paint them


----------



## david c (Jan 5, 2023)

it's just about "Swine Time"


----------



## Triple C (Jan 5, 2023)

david c said:


> it's just about "Swine Time"


Amen.  Ready for deer season to end!


----------



## Todd E (Jan 5, 2023)

Swine time never stops or starts.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sunday at 6:39 AM)

Well guys, I'm done with the deer hunting this year, got in one last hunt yesterday AM, then pulled my groceries from the camper and packed up camp till Turkey Season.  Will do some day trips down to rabbit hunt, squirrel hunt, scout for birds, pull feeders out of woods to store for next fall, and freshen up mineral/salt licks.  If any of you OC'ers gets up a rabbit hunt, yell at me if you have room for another gun.  I love to hear those beagles work.  Hope all you OC'ers had a great season, was different for me with Dad passing midway thru, stand sits had me doing alot of thinking.  Look forward to hearing about your season.  Mine ended up with zero deer (I saw alot, just nothing to pull trigger on), one hog and one coyote down.


----------



## Triple C (Monday at 1:27 PM)

Boys - After 8 seasons of chasing a racked buck with my recurve, I finally connected on my last sit of the season and the last day of the season.  I've killed several pigs, a couple of does but had yet to kill a racked buck with trad bow.

Daybreak found me in a ladder stand on the edge of where my pines and hardwood drainages flow into the creek bottoms.  I was hunting what we call the buck draw stand due to the number of bucks we've seen either going into the bottoms or coming out of the bottoms at this location.  Just in front of me was a beaver slough and I'm facing into the bottoms.

7:50ish, I see 2 does to my left about 50 yds browsing on one of my interior roads.  5 minutes later I catch more movement and see it's a racked buck...not huge, but at this point, anything is on my radar.  He started dogging one of the does around and eventually lost interest.  The does head back down toward the bottoms and cross the beaver slough about 45 yds to my left.

20 minutes later, I see the buck taking the same course.  When he reaches the slough, rather than crossing where the does crossed, he turns right and is walking directly to me.  I know where he is going to cross as I've seen them cross there several times.  I was able to stand, grab my bow and postion myself for the spot where I thought he would cross.

When he reached the spot, I could see he was about to cross so I drew on a slight quartering to me shot and released the arrow. He exploded across the creek and honestly, I thought I had shot over his back as I saw the arrow hit the water in the slough.

2 hrs later, I'm back at the cabin and telling my son about the encounter.  He notices my arrow is not in the quiver and asked why I didn't retrieve it.  Told him the water was above knee high and needed waders and would wait for the water level to go down.

He says, "Let's go get your arrow".  Grabs his waders and off we go.  No weapon in hand as I was sure I had missed.  He immediately wades into the slough and says, "Here's your arrow and it has blood on it".  Wow!  Immediately find the blood trail and it's rather heavy trail with dark red blood.  He says looks like a liver shot.  We track for about 40 to 50 yds and the buck stands out of it's bed and slowly walks away with head down.

We back out, wait 2 hrs and go back.  Repeat.  Track to where we saw him and he stands up again and slowly begins walking away.

We decide to back out and wait until this morning to retrieve as it was going to get down around 40 last night.  I leave for work this morning and about 8:30 I get a text from Brooks with picture of the deer.  Unfortunate that I couldn't be there for a picture but absolutely thrilled with what will be to me the buck of a lifetime!


Black Widow PTF V @48lbs.  Badger single bevel broadhead. Gold Tip arrows crested and fletched by @Al33 as a gift last year.


----------



## Todd E (Monday at 1:41 PM)

Congratulations on your harvest and the will power to see it through. I admire your determination.


----------



## fredw (Monday at 1:46 PM)

Congratulations Triple C.


----------



## fredw (Monday at 1:51 PM)

The son and I headed to the lease yesterday morning for feeder and camera maintenance.  Got three feeders set up for hogs.  Lots of hog tracks in a couple of our plots and one of our two tracks.

Last weeks wind played a little havoc with a couple of blinds.  One was blown a hundred yards or so.  Mine was upside down, with water in it, and two of the ropes tangled in the brush.  Got it reset and ready.

Ignore the date on the pic.....we obviously failed to reset the date when we put the camera out.


----------



## fredw (Monday at 4:09 PM)

Whelp, I guess I have taken putting out feed for deer to a new level.  Heading to Alabama for a three day hunt and I need a license to hunt over feed over there.  A little over $50 for an annual baiting license....Georgia could make a killing.


----------



## Al33 (Monday at 4:14 PM)

Absolutely tickled for you AC!! I have a pretty good idea how much this means to you.  Congratulations and three cheers for Brooks for taking care of your trophy while you went to work and of course for not waiting to check that arrow! Outstanding!!!


----------



## buckbull (Tuesday at 9:28 AM)

Congrats Mr. AC.  You both did great work.


----------



## nix03 (Wednesday at 5:03 PM)

Congrats TC.


----------

